
Show HN: Baskadia – Online publishing and Bitcoin social tipping service - Baskadia
https://baskadia.com
======
Baskadia
Hi HN,

You can also check our help page:
[https://baskadia.com/help/en](https://baskadia.com/help/en)

There are already Japanese contents, but feel free to post your English
contents.

“People who should be rewarded must be rewarded.”

